# Editable ComboBox / kein Weiterspringen



## Thomas Lorenz (12. Jul 2009)

Guten Morgen, 

welche Einstellung muss ich treffen, damit folgendes wieder funktioniert:

Meine fünf ComboBoxes kann ich , wenn sie nicht auf "editable(true)" gesetzt sind, per Tab nacheinander anspringen. Sobald "editable(true)" gesetzt ist, geht dass nicht mehr.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## André Uhres (12. Jul 2009)

Bei mir geht es ohne besondere Einstellung. Ich habe einfach nur editierbare JComboBoxen (jeweils mit DefaultComboBoxModel) in einen JFrame mit FlowLayout gesetzt. Daher denke ich, dass bei dir irgendwas Besonderes ist, wodurch es nicht geht. Darüber müsstest du uns dann wohl noch mehr erzählen, damit wir helfen können.


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (12. Jul 2009)

Dann werde ich mal ein paar Ausschnitte meiner GUI-Klasse zeigen:


```
public class MainFrame  extends JFrame  {
...

	JFrame Main = new JFrame();

        Vector<Component> order = new Vector<Component>();
	
	JLabel 		lb_artOfPatrol 				= new JLabel("Streifenart *)");	
	JComboBox 	cb_artOfPatrol 				= new JComboBox( );
	JLabel 		lb_operationOffice 			= new JLabel ("Einsatzdienststelle *)");
	JComboBox 	cb_operationOffice 			= new JComboBox();
	JLabel 		lb_Zivil 				        = new JLabel ("Zivilfahrzeuge:");
	JLabel 		lb_zivilTyp 				        = new JLabel ("Fz.typ (zivil)");
	JTextField	tf_zivilTyp 				                = new JTextField();
	JLabel 		lb_patrolArea 				= new JLabel ("Streifenbereich *)");
	JComboBox 	cb_patrolArea 				= new JComboBox();
	JLabel 		lb_licenceNumber 			= new JLabel ("amtl. Kennzeichen. *)");
	JTextField	tf_licenceNumber 			= new JTextField();
	JLabel 		lb_zivilColor 				= new JLabel ("Fz.farbe (zivil)");
	JTextField	tf_zivilColor 				= new JTextField();
	JLabel 		lb_patrolIdentification			= new JLabel ("Streifenbezeichnung *)");
	JComboBox 	cb_patrolIdentification			= new JComboBox();
	JLabel 		lb_date 				= new JLabel ("Einsatzdatum *)");
	JTextField 	tf_date 				= new JTextField();
	JCheckBox 	ch_nightService 			= new JCheckBox("Nacht");
	JButton		bt_calender				= new JButton("Kalender");


...

public MainFrame(SystemData sys, ErrorHelper error, PropertyData data, ReportData report, ArrayList<ReportData> lists, 
			CollectionController controller, CheckFiles files) 
	{
..


		// Festlegen der Reihenfolge, in der die Komponenten angesprungen werden
		
		order.add(cb_artOfPatrol);
		order.add(cb_operationOffice);
		order.add(cb_patrolArea);
		order.add(cb_patrolIdentification);
		order.add(tf_licenceNumber);
		order.add(ch_nightService);
		order.add(bt_calender);

public Container addComponentsToPane(){
..
Container pane = getContentPane();
	    	 {
	    	    	
	    	    	/* Das Hauptfenster wird mit einem Panel belegt, welches 
	    	    	 * wiederum in mehrere einzelne Panels unterteilt ist.
	    	    	 * Auch diese Panels sind ihrerseits mit weiteren Panels
	    	    	 * verschachtelt.
	    	    	 * 
	    	    	 * 1. Einteilung
	    	    	 * Das Hauptfenster (tp_main) wird in zwei Bereiche eingeteilt:
	    	    	 *  	1. Bereich : TabbedPane (pan_tabbed1)
	    	    	 *  	2. Bereich : (pan_2) Liste für schriftliche Arbeiten, Liste für Einsätze, weitere Navigation (z.B. Buttons) 
	    	    	 * 
	    	    	 */ 

..

 /* zur pan_tabbed1 :
	    	    	 * 
	    	    	 *	1. Unterteilung : Die erste Ansicht der TabbedPane (pan_tabbed11) enthält z.B. Streifenart, Einsatzdienststelle, Streifenbereich
	    	    	 *	2. Unterteilung : Die 2.Ansicht (pan_tabbed12) enthält das Einsatzdatum, Nachtdienst, amtl. Kennzeichen
	    	    	 *
	    	    	 */
	    	       
	    	                
	    	        pan_tabbed1.setLayout(new GridLayout (1,3));
	    	        pan_tabbed1.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(35,25,0,80)); 
	    	        pan_tabbed1.setBackground(_Sys.getBackground());
	    	        
	    	        // 1. Unterpanel
	    	        JPanel pan_tabbed11 = new JPanel();
	    	        pan_tabbed11.setLayout(new GridLayout(4,2));
	    	        pan_tabbed11.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(20,25,230,190)); 
	    	        
	    	        pan_tabbed11.add(lb_artOfPatrol);
	    	        cb_artOfPatrol.addFocusListener(new FocusListener(){

			    public void focusGained(FocusEvent e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated method stub
				
			    }

			    public void focusLost(FocusEvent e) {
				i = 100;
				
			    }
	    	            
	    	        });
	    	        pan_tabbed11.add(cb_artOfPatrol);
	    	        pan_tabbed11.add(lb_operationOffice);
	    	        pan_tabbed11.add(cb_operationOffice);
	    	        cb_operationOffice.setEditable(true);
	    	       
	    	        pan_tabbed11.add(lb_patrolArea);
	    	        cb_patrolArea.setEditable(true);
	    	        pan_tabbed11.add(cb_patrolArea);
	    	        
	    	        pan_tabbed1.add(pan_tabbed11);
	    	        
	    	        // 2.Unterpanel
	    	        JPanel pan_tabbed12 = new JPanel();
	    	        pan_tabbed12.setLayout(new GridLayout(4,2));
	    	        pan_tabbed12.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(20,25,230,190)); 
	    	        
	    	        pan_tabbed12.add(lb_patrolIdentification);
	    	        cb_patrolIdentification.setEditable(true);
	    	        pan_tabbed12.add(cb_patrolIdentification);
	    	        pan_tabbed12.add(lb_licenceNumber);
	    	        pan_tabbed12.add(tf_licenceNumber);
```


Also genau gesagt läuft es so, dass die erste ComboBox (Streifenart) den ersten Focus auf der TabbedPane bekommt. Anschließend springt der Focus zur CB (Einsatzdienststelle) die ihrerseits editierbar ist.
Von dort aus geht es nicht zur dritten CB (Streifenbereich), sondern zurück zur ersten.
Und das, obwohl ich im mit dem Vector 'order' die Reihenfolge ( 1, 2, 3 ... ) festgelegt habe.

Ich hoffe, dass dieser Codesnip ausreichend ist.

Thomas


----------



## André Uhres (12. Jul 2009)

Wahrscheinlich fehlt immer noch der entscheidende Teil, denn dein Code funktioniert soweit bei mir:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.border.*;

public class MainFrame extends JFrame {

    private Vector<Component> order = new Vector<Component>();
    private JLabel lb_artOfPatrol = new JLabel("Streifenart *)");
    private JComboBox cb_artOfPatrol = new JComboBox();
    private JLabel lb_operationOffice = new JLabel("Einsatzdienststelle *)");
    private JComboBox cb_operationOffice = new JComboBox();
    private JLabel lb_patrolArea = new JLabel("Streifenbereich *)");
    private JComboBox cb_patrolArea = new JComboBox();
    private JLabel lb_licenceNumber = new JLabel("amtl. Kennzeichen. *)");
    private JTextField tf_licenceNumber = new JTextField();
    private JLabel lb_patrolIdentification = new JLabel("Streifenbezeichnung *)");
    private JComboBox cb_patrolIdentification = new JComboBox();
    private JCheckBox ch_nightService = new JCheckBox("Nacht");
    private JButton bt_calender = new JButton("Kalender");
    private JPanel pan_tabbed1 = new JPanel();

    public MainFrame() {
        super("MainFrame");
        setSize(1000, 600);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        // Festlegen der Reihenfolge, in der die Komponenten angesprungen werden
        order.add(cb_artOfPatrol);
        order.add(cb_operationOffice);
        order.add(cb_patrolArea);
        order.add(cb_patrolIdentification);
        order.add(tf_licenceNumber);
        order.add(ch_nightService);
        order.add(bt_calender);
        add(addComponentsToPane());
    }

    private Container addComponentsToPane() {
        pan_tabbed1.setLayout(new GridLayout(1, 3));
        pan_tabbed1.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(35, 25, 0, 80));
        // 1. Unterpanel
        JPanel pan_tabbed11 = new JPanel();
        pan_tabbed11.setLayout(new GridLayout(4, 2));
        pan_tabbed11.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(20, 25, 230, 190));
        pan_tabbed11.add(lb_artOfPatrol);
        cb_artOfPatrol.addFocusListener(new FocusListener() {

            public void focusGained(FocusEvent e) {
            }

            public void focusLost(FocusEvent e) {
            }
        });
        pan_tabbed11.add(cb_artOfPatrol);
        pan_tabbed11.add(lb_operationOffice);
        pan_tabbed11.add(cb_operationOffice);
        cb_operationOffice.setEditable(true);
        pan_tabbed11.add(lb_patrolArea);
        cb_patrolArea.setEditable(true);
        pan_tabbed11.add(cb_patrolArea);
        pan_tabbed1.add(pan_tabbed11);
        // 2.Unterpanel
        JPanel pan_tabbed12 = new JPanel();
        pan_tabbed12.setLayout(new GridLayout(4, 2));
        pan_tabbed12.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(20, 25, 230, 190));
        pan_tabbed12.add(lb_patrolIdentification);
        cb_patrolIdentification.setEditable(true);
        pan_tabbed12.add(cb_patrolIdentification);
        pan_tabbed12.add(lb_licenceNumber);
        pan_tabbed12.add(tf_licenceNumber);
        pan_tabbed1.add(pan_tabbed12);
        return pan_tabbed1;
    }

    public static void main(final String[] args) {
        Runnable gui = new Runnable() {

            @Override
            public void run() {
                new MainFrame().setVisible(true);
            }
        };
        //GUI must start on EventDispatchThread:
        SwingUtilities.invokeLater(gui);
    }
}
```


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (13. Jul 2009)

Hallo Andre, 
ich habe Dir eine private Nachricht gesendet.


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (14. Jul 2009)

gelöscht.


----------



## André Uhres (15. Jul 2009)

Deine FocusTraversalPolicy scheint die editierbaren JComboBox Instanzen nicht zu erkennen. Versuch mal in getComponentAfter und getComponentBefore sowas zu machen:

```
if(component.getParent() instanceof JComboBox){
    component = component.getParent();
}
```


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (17. Jul 2009)

Andre, das war SUUUUPER!

Würdest Du sagen, dass es ich hier um einen Bug seitens JAVA handelt?

Thomas


----------



## Ebenius (17. Jul 2009)

Thomas Lorenz hat gesagt.:


> Würdest Du sagen, dass es ich hier um einen Bug seitens JAVA handelt?


Nein. Es ist ein (anderer) Fehler in Deiner FocusTraversalPolicy. Eine nicht editierbare JComboBox ist _focusable_. Eine editierbare JComboBox ist aber *nicht* _focusable_. Das klingt seltsam, ist aber richtig, denn eine editierbare JComboBox hat einen Editor der _focusable_ ist, eine nicht editierbare JComboBox bekommt den Focus aber selbst. Deine FocusTraversalPolicy muss _Component.isFocusable()_ abfragen und darf nicht einfach jede Komponente fokussieren. Dort liegt der Fehler.

Teste das ganze ruhig mal mit anderen Komponenten die ebenfalls nicht fokussierbar sind. Beachtet Deine Policy auch FocusCycleRoots ordentlich? Fokus ist tatsächlich ein nicht allzu einfaches Thema.

Ebenius


----------



## André Uhres (18. Jul 2009)

Thomas Lorenz hat gesagt.:


> Andre, das war SUUUUPER!
> 
> Würdest Du sagen, dass es ich hier um einen Bug seitens JAVA handelt?
> 
> Thomas



Höchstwahrscheinlich ist das fragliche Verhalten den Javaentwicklern bekannt und wird von ihnen nicht unbedingt als Bug angesehen. Wenn das seltsame Verhalten nicht dokumentiert ist, würde ich es aber eher als Bug bezeichnen, oder zumindest als verbesserungswürdiges Verhalten ("isFocusable" abzufragen bringt imho auch nix, da normalerweise sowohl Box als auch Textfeld fokusierbar sind).


----------



## Ebenius (18. Jul 2009)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:


> da normalerweise sowohl Box als auch Textfeld fokusierbar sind).


Entschuldigung. Natürlich habe ich meine Behauptung oben vorher geprüft, allerdings nicht ganz korrekt... Das ComboBoxUI stellt eine Methode zur Verfügung, die [c]isFocusTraversable(JComboBox)[/c] heißt. Ich nahm an, dass JComboBox's (von Component geerbte) [c]isFocusTraversable()[/c]-Methode darauf umleitet. Falsche Annahme. :-(

In BasicComboBoxUI ist diese Methode so dokumentiert: 





			
				API-Doc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Determines if the JComboBox is focus traversable.  If the JComboBox is editable this returns false, otherwise it returns true.




Die [c]LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy[/c] wiederrum, kennt zwei spezielle Komponenten: [java=212]	} else if (aComponent instanceof JTable) {
            // JTable only has ancestor focus bindings, we thus force it
            // to be focusable by returning true here.
	    return true;
	} else if (aComponent instanceof JComboBox) {
	    JComboBox box = (JComboBox)aComponent;
	    return box.getUI().isFocusTraversable(box);
[/code]
Also würde ich die beiden Fälle ebenfalls, genauso beachten. Und damit halte ich das auch für einen Bug. :-/

Ebenius


----------



## n4wuko (25. Feb 2010)

Hallo Leutz, tud mir leid, wenn ich diesen Thread wieder ausgrabe, jedoch habe ich das selbe Problem und hab schon viel versucht. 
Nun wenn man in meinem Panel bei der editable JComboBox ankommt und dann weiter zur nächsten Comp tabbt, springt er an den Anfang zurück. Ist dies verhalten immer so? 

Habe eine eigene FocusTraversalPolicy geschrieben und komme bei dem Problem einfach nicht weiter, u.a. tritt das selbe Problem auch bei dem JXDatePicker auf. Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## André Uhres (25. Feb 2010)

n4wuko hat gesagt.:


> Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


Die Lösung steht im Beitrag #7


----------

